
Show HN: three-geo – Geographic visualization with three.js - jdevel
https://github.com/w3reality/three-geo
======
Waterluvian
Three is a fantastic tool for some basic geoviz. If you are looking for more,
be aware of LeafletJS and OpenLayers.

~~~
jdevel
Thanks for information from a geoviz perspective!!

In the accompanying demo app (example/geo-viewer), we are using LeafletJS for
the terrain area selection UI and also for displaying a moving camera (which
can also be regarded as a drone ;)) in the global geo coordinate system. We
found Leaflet is so valuable.

Really excited to know about OpenLayers. We plan to spin off example/geo-
viewer as the base of a new standalone 3D GIS app (which is also OSS). In this
new app, we want to implement/accumulate common GIS features and push the
limit of browser-based GIS applications. OpenLayers seems perfect for an
abstraction module for tile fetching, layer interactions, etc. It looks so
matured and supporting so many tile layer service providers.

------
tazard
This is very cool. My first thought would be mapping hiking/backcountry
trails. Thanks for sharing.

~~~
jdevel
Thanks! Actually, we initially started this project with a GPX data
visualization app in mind. Open Street Map achieves this well in 2D maps, and
we are very interested in a 3D version.

As you can try in the example/geo-viewer, manual 3D line marking is already
supported. Soon, we definitely want to add the GPX data loading/displaying
feature useful to hikers, mountaineers, drone users, etc.

